# F/S:HTC S420 (HTC Erato)...$480,Playstation 3...$300,Nextel i970....$200



## majeed (Nov 1, 2007)

MAJEED ELECTRONICS LIMITED
We are legit distributor of mobile phones and TVslike Samsung , Nokia , Sony Ericsson , Qtek and Imate.They are Brand New Sealed and they come with 1yearinternational warranty.We ship via FedEx Express{2days delivery}.

Note : If you buy two you will get one for free..

If interested , you can contact us through via Email:
m.kadeem@hotmail.com
m.kadeem1@yahoo.com

Nokia Phones.
Nokia E50 Cell Phone............$220
Nokia E61 Cellular phone........$240
Nokia E61i Cell Phone...........$280
Nokia E65 Cell Phone............$340
Nokia E70 Cellular phone........$330
Nokia E90 Cell Phone............$400
Nokia N70 Cellular phone........$210
Nokia N71 Cellular phone........$230
Nokia N72 Cell Phone............$260
Nokia N73 Cellular Phone........$300
Nokia N76 Cell Phone............$330
Nokia N80 Cellular phone........$250
Nokia N91 Cellular phone........$280
Nokia N90 Cellular Phone........$320
Nokia N93 Cell Phone............$280
Nokia N93i Cellular phone.......$300
Nokia N95 Cell Phone............$350
Nokia N96 Cell Phone............$400
Nokia N96i Cell Phone...........$480
Nokia 5500 Cell Phone...........$290
Nokia 6100 Cellular phone.......$150
Nokia 6101 Cellular phone.......$170
Nokia 6131 Cellular phone.......$200
Nokia 6170 Cellular phone.......$160
Nokia 6230 Cellular phone.......$190
Nokia 6280 Cellular phone.......$210
Nokia 6585 Cellular phone.......$170
Nokia 6600 Cellular phone.......$220
Nokia 6610i Cellular phone......$140
Nokia 6630 Cellular phone.......$220
Nokia 6670 Cellular phone.......$270
Nokia 6680 Cellular phone.......$220
Nokia 6681 Cellular phone.......$200
Nokia 6682 Cellular phone.......$180
Nokia 6708 Cell Phone...........$320
Nokia 7610 Cellular phone.......$190
Nokia 7260 Cellular phone.......$160
Nokia 7360 Cellular Phone.......$150
Nokia 7370 Cell Phone...........$210
Nokia 7380 Cellular phone.......$320
Nokia 7710 Cellular phone.......$320
Nokia 8800 Cellular phone.......$250
Nokia 8800 Sirocco Edition......$350
Nokia 8801 Cellular phone.......$300
Nokia 9300 Cellular phone.......$240
Nokia 9300i Cellular Phone......$280
Nokia 9500 Cellular phone.......$350
Nokia 9500 Communicator.........$240
Nokia 8800 Sirocco Edition......$250

Motorola Phones:
Motorola RAZR V3i Dolce.........$220
Motorola A1200 Quadband.........$180
Motorola RAZR V3X phone.........$190
Motorola V710 Cellular phone....$170
Nextel Motorola i560............$200
Motorola A388 Cellular phone....$170
Motorola A630 Cellular phone....$270
Motorola V600 Cellular phone....$150
Motorola V635 Cellular phone....$190
Motorola V557 Cellular phone....$140
Motorola i265 Cellular phone....$160
Motorola A732 Cellular phone....$220
Motorola Moto Razr V3...........$200
Motorola ROKR E1 Cell phone.....$150
PEBL GSM Mobile Phone...........$140
Motorola A1200 Cellular Phone...$240
Motorola E680i Cellular Phone...$580
Motorola Razr V3i (maroon)......$145
Motorola V276 Cellular Phone....$170
Motorola Q cell Phone...........$360
Motorola KRZR K3................$260
MOTOROLA RIZR Z3................$160
Motorola Rokr E6................$250
Motorola E-1000 Tri-Band........$680
Motorola A1000 PDA..............$440
Motorola RAZR V3xx..............$120
Motorola A780 Smartphone........$270
Motorola MPx220 32 MB...........$120

Sony Ericsson Phones:
Sony Ericsson P910i.. .....USD$200
Sony Ericsson W810i ......USD$220
Sony ericsson w800i.... ...USD$210
Sony Ericsson W900i ......USD$250
Sony Ericsson K750i .......USD$170
Sony Ericsson K800i........USD$175
Sony Ericsson M600i........USD$165
Sony Ericsson P990i........USD$300
Sony Ericsson W710i.......USD$215
Sony Ericsson W850i.......USD$230
Sony Ericsson W900i.......USD$220
Sony Ericsson W950i.......USD$300
Sony Ericsson Z610i.........USD$210
Sony Ericsson Z710i.........USD$180
Sony-Ericsson Z710i .........USD$135
Sony Ericsson W850i........USD$230
Sony Ericsson K790..........USD$180
Sony Ericsson W500i .......USD$180
Sony Ericsson W550i........USD$190

Samsung Phones:
Samsung SGH-i300.............USD$190
Samsung SGH-D900...........USD$170
Samsung SGH-E870............USD$160
Samsung SGH-BlackJack....USD$185
Samsung SGH-P300 ...........USD$210
Samsung SGH-D600 ...........USD$150
Samsung SGH-D800............USD$160
Samsung SGH-P920 ...........USD$245
Samsung SGH-I830.............USD$220
Samsung SGH-Serene SGH-E910.....USD$300
Samsung SGH-S401i..........USD$180
Samsung SGH-D870 ..........USD$200
Samsung SGH-Z710 ...........USD$230
Samsung SGH-P900 ..........USD$255
Samsung SGH-P860...........USD$235
Samsung SGH-E898............USD$210
Samsung SGH-I300.............USD$175
Samsung SGH-I320.............USD$210
Samsung SGH-P310............USD$220
Samsung SGH-P920............USD$230
Samsung SGH-X830 / 838....USD$215

LG Phones:
LG 8138.........USD$230
LG 8360........USD$235
LG 8380........USD$300
LG G262........USD$185
LG G7200P...USD$210
LG KG920.....USD$250
LG M6100.....USD$165
LG P7200......USD$215
LG U400........USD$250
LG U830........USD$210
LG U880........USD$235
LG U880 Cavalli......USD$245
LG U890.......USD$245

Eten Phones:
ETen G500.............USD$240
Eten M500 .............USD$200
ETen Glofiish X500 .....USD$230
ETen M700 Glofiish.....USD$240
ETen E-Ten M600 .......USD$220

Ben Q Phones:
BenQ Siemens-EF81 .....$200
BenQ AL26 ..........$190
BenQ-Siemens P51 .......$230
BenQ-Siemens SL91..... $280
Siemens SL75 BenQ ....$210
Benq Siemens Ef71 ......$190
BenQ-Siemens S88 .....$175
Benq Siemens E71 ......$180
Siemens BenQ SXG75 ....$185
BenQ-Siemens S81 .....$150
Benq Siemens Ef91 .....$220
BenQ-Siemens CL71...$180
BenQ-Siemens P51....$230
Siemens SL75 BenQ....$210

BLACKBERRY PHONES
Blackberry 850 $120
Blackberry 857 $135
Blackberry 950 $140
Blackberry 957 $145
Blackberry 7280 $155
Blackberry 7290 $160
Blackberry 7510 $165
BlackBerry 7520 $170
Blackberry 7730 $175
Blackberry 7750 $180
Blackberry 7780 $185
Blackberry 5810 $140
Blackberry 8800 $220
Blackberry 8700c $200
Blackberry Pearl $215
and many more.........................

QTEK
Qtek Qtek 8500 ....... $130
Qtek S200 ....... $180
Qtek 9000 ....... $250
Qtek 8310 ....... $200
Qtek 8300 ....... $185
Qtek 9100 ....... $270
Qtek 8100 ....... $150
Qtek S110 ....... $175
Qtek S100 ....... $190
Qtek 9090 ....... $200
Qtek 8020 ....... $190
Qtek 8010 ....... $140
Qtek 2020i ...... $220
Qtek 2020 ....... $200
Qtek 1010 ....... $140 20GB
and many more.........................

I-MATE PHONES
I-MATE Smartflip ....... $140
I-MATE JAMin ......... $240
I-MATE JASJAR ........ $250
I-MATE K-JAM ......... $180
I-MATE SP5 ......... $150
I-MATE SP5m ......... $155
I-MATE SP4m ......... $120
I-MATE JAM Black ........ $150
I-MATE JAM ......... $160
I-MATE PDA2 ......... $190
I-MATE PDA2k ......... $168
I-MATE SP3i ......... $130
I-MATE SP3 ......... $135
I-MATE Pocket PC ......... $140
I-MATE Smartphone2 ........ $110
I-MATE Smartphone ........ $115

Palm Treo Phones:
Palm Treo 650 GSM ...USD$120
Palm Treo 700w .........USD$140
Palm Treo 600............USD$100
Palm Treo 680 ...........USD$120
Palm Treo 700p..........USD$150
Palm Treo 750V..........USD$250
Cingular 8125 ............ For $250

Dopod Phones In Store:
Dopod 830...$230
Dopod 900...$400
Dopod 577....$180
Dopod 818T...$210
Dopod S300...$150
Dopod D810..$270
Dopod 818 Pro...$240
Dopod 696...$210
Dopod 585...$180
Dopod C720W...$230
Dopod C800...$300
Dopod 838 Pro...$300
Dopod 595...$200
Dopod 696..$210

Nextel Phones:
Nextel i930....USD$140
Nextel i830....USD$120
Nextel i920....USD$130
Nextel i970....USD$200
Nextel I580....USD$150

Play station games
PSP.................$100usd
GameBoy Advance.....$80usd
Nintendo DS.........$50usd
Nintendo Wii........$250usd
GameCube............$60usd
Xbox 360.............$120usd
Xbox.................$70usd
Playstation 3........$300usd
Playstation 2........$80usd

HTC P5500 (HTC Nike)...$550
HTC P6500 (HTC Sirius)...$540
HTC S730 (HTC Wings)...$530
HTC P4550 (HTC Kaiser)...$520
HTC P3450 (HTC Elf)...$510
HTC Advantage X7501...$500
HTC S420 (HTC Erato)...$480
HTC P6300 (HTC Panda)...$460
HTC S630 (HTC Cavalier 100)..$450
HTC P3400 (HTC Gene)...$440
HTC P3350 (HTC Love)...$430
HTC Advantage X7500 (HTC Athena)...$500
HTC S320 (HTC Monet)...$350
HTC P4350 (HTC Herald 100)...$400
HTC P3300 (HTC Artemis 160)...$320
HTC S620 (HTC Excalibur 100)...$520
HTC P3600 (HTC Trinity 100)...$420
HTC S310 (HTC Oxygen)...$300
HTC MTeoR (HTC Breeze 160)...$380
HTC TyTN P4500 (HTC Hermes 200)...$420

NEW Sidekick Phones In Store:
Pink juicy coutoure Sidekick 3...$190usd
New D-Wade Sidekick 3 $200
Sidekick 3 D-Wade edition...$165usd
Green Lrg limited edition Sidekick 3...$170usd
Sidekick II Mister Cartoon...$130usd
Juicy couture Sidekick 1...$100usd
Pink juicy couture Sidekick 2...$130usd
1996 Transfer Case: Sidekick 1996, and 1997
automatic...$130usd
Sidekick Basic Kit...$140usd
Sidekick II T-Mobile Cell Phone with Color

Screen...$110usd
T-Mobile Sidekick 2 Danger Cell Phone...$120usd
T-Mobile Sidekick II TMO to Go Prepaid Phone...$135usd
Mobile Sidekick II.............$95usd
T-Mobile Sidekick 2 Danger Cell Phone...$110usd
SIDEKICK 3 for just...$160usd

Apple Iphone In Store:
Portable DVD PLayer....$350
Apple iphones 2GB......$250
Apple iphone 4GB.......$300
Apple iphone 8GB.......$350

Apple Ipod In Store:
Apple 30 GB iPod Photo M9829LL/A....$120
Apple 4 GB iPod Mini Blue M9436LL/A..$110
Apple 20GB iPod Nano ......$130
Apple 2 GB iPod Nano.......$100
Apple 4 GB iPod Nano.......$160
Apple 30 GB iPod Video.....$180
Apple 60 GB iPod Video.....$200
and many more.................

If interested , you can contact us through via Email:
m.kadeem@hotmail.com
m.kadeem1@yahoo.com


----------

